# Protektoren für Anfänger?



## beginner_ (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein MTB gekauft. Mein erstes. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es Sinn macht noch Protektoren zu kaufen, eg. Knie, Schienbein, Ellenbogen und Rückenpanzer. (Helm + Handschuhe habe ich schon gekauft)

Hatte eines für eine Tag gemietet zum testen da war ich bei mir in der Nähe Unterwegs. Wald trail. Kompakt, Hohe Wurzeln. So etwa so:

http://images.mountainbike-magazin....rtechnik-Wurzelfeld.10273952.jpg.10273986.jpg

Oft aber waren die Wurzeln quer über den weg nicht längs wie oben. Etwa so, vermutlich aber weniger steil:
https://i0.wp.com/www.flowzone.ch/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/wildspitz-wurzelpassage.jpg

(Bin da bei solchen Passagen auch mal vom Rad gestiegen...)

Machen auf solchen Strecken Protektoren Sinn? Als erstes wäre mal der Rückenprotektor. Da ich sowieso meistens mit Rucksack unterwegs sein werde, macht es Sinn gleich einen mit Protektor zu kaufen oder verschwendetes Geld?

Was mit Knie/Schienbein und Ellenbogen?


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juli 2017)

Als Anfänger mach lieber erst einmal ein Fahrtechnik-Training, ein Tageskurs kostet ca. 80 EUR.
Dort übst Du Gewichtsverlagerung, Bremstechnik etc., das gibt dir mehr Sicherheit als dich mit Protektoren einzupacken.
Schau mal ob es bei dir im Gebiet Angebote wie diese gibt:
https://www.trailtech.de/mountainbike-harz/mtb-fahrtechnik-training/buchen/level-1-basis-13.html
http://www.ridefirst.de/fahrtechnikkurse/kurs-level-1/
http://www.bikeride.de/mountainbike...utschland/grundlagen-level-1-deutschland.html
Danach schaust Du weiter. Für technische Touren nimm gut sitzende Knie und Ellbogenschoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2017)

Ausgehend vom Minimalschutz bestehend aus robusten Langfingerhandschuhen und Halbschalenhelm verwende ich je nach Trail, Temperatur und Ambitionen zusätzlich noch Knieschoner und einen Rucksack (ob mit oder ohne Protektor spielt bei etwas geschickter Packweise im Trail-Einsatz kaum eine entscheidende Rolle). Mehr Schutzausrüstung erachte ich abseits von Bikeparks als Overkill. Natürlich kann es immer eine speziell unglückliche Sturzsituation geben, wo ein Fullfacehelm, ein Tiefschutz oder ein Spezialprotektor für den kleinen linken Zeh eine schwere Verletzung verhindern würde, aber irgendwo muss man ja eine sinnvolle Grenze ziehen. Ohnehin besteht der beste Schutz vor Verletzungen darin möglichst nicht oder ansonsten immerhin möglichst kontrolliert zu stürzen.


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

beginner_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir ein MTB gekauft. Mein erstes. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es Sinn macht noch Protektoren zu kaufen, eg. Knie, Schienbein, Ellenbogen und Rückenpanzer. (Helm + Handschuhe habe ich schon gekauft)
> 
> ...


Der Rucksack wäre interessant. Mit Protektor zum super Preis.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/alpinestars-faster-rucksack-/rp-prod128730

Wenn du eh mit Rucksack fährst und gerne was ausprobierst ist einer mit Protektor sehr zu empfehlen.

Knieschoner evtl. auch mit Schienbeinschoner sind auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## MS_DA (4. Juli 2017)

Langfingerhandschuhe kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 
Außerdem hab ich permanent einen Rückenprotektor von SAS-Tec SCA-400  im Rucksack im Trinkblasenfach, damit mein Werkzeug nicht mein Rücken zerstört. Gibts in 3 Größen, hat nur 20 Euro gekostet:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SaS-Tec-CE-R...550415?hash=item43d6065e4f:g:i~AAAOSwa39UtTat 
(Tommys Fundgrube ist offizieller Vertriebspartner von SAS-Tec) 

Knieprotektoren habe ich immer an (Ion K_pact), die stören mich überhaupt nicht beim fahren. Und je nach Trail, vorallem wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, noch zusätzlich Ellbogenprotektoren. 

Für ca 150- 200 Euro kann man sich schon ganz gut ausrüsten.. und spätestens beim 1. harten Crash bist du dankbar dass du die Protektoren an hast.


----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2017)

Ein Protektor-Rucksack ist sicherlich "nice-to-have" und bei einen ohnehin anstehenden Neukauf eine gute Option, ein bereits vorhandener, normaler Bikerucksack erreicht aber eine annähernd ähnliche Schutzwirkung. Man sollte einfach beim Packen darauf achten, dass man die harten Gegenstände (Pumpe, Multitool, etc.) nicht direkt an der Wirbelsäule positioniert.



Max_SDA schrieb:


> Langfingerhandschuhe kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


Gerade die *Langfinger*handschuhe gehen bei Anfängern gerne vergessen. Irgendwie scheint bei vielen im Gehirn noch das Bild der klassischen, fingerlosen Fahrradhandschuhe gespeichert zu sein.
Aber beim Fahren von technischen Trails ist man meistens in einem Geschwindigkeitsbereich unterwegs, wo bei Stürzen normalerweise die Reaktionszeit ausreicht um mit den Händen den Grossteil der Aufprallenergie abzufedern. Daher sind robuste Langfingerhandschuhe (gerne mit leichter Schutzpolsterung an den Fingern und der Handaussenseite) nach dem Helm der wohl wichtigste Teil der Schutzausrüstung. Das Beste dabei: Sie wiegen kaum was, schränken die Bewegungsfreiheit absolut nicht ein und finden beim Uphill an heissen Sommertagen problemlos in der Hosentasche oder dem Rucksack Platz.


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juli 2017)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ein Protektor-Rucksack ist sicherlich "nice-to-have" und bei einen ohnehin anstehenden Neukauf eine gute Option, ein bereits vorhandener, normaler Bikerucksack erreicht aber eine annähernd ähnliche Schutzwirkung. Man sollte einfach beim Packen darauf achten, dass man die harten Gegenstände (Pumpe, Multitool, etc.) nicht direkt an der Wirbelsäule positioniert.


Sehe ich genauso, mit Trinkblase dabei hat man einen ausreichend guten Schutz am Rücken. Die meisten Rucksaecke mit Rücken- Protektoren sind auch noch schwerer und oft schlechter belüftet, kann auf langen Touren unangenehm werden. Erst einmal auf grundsätzliche Sachen wie Fahrtechnik konzentrieren. Feintuning an der Ausrüstung kommt dann später.


----------



## beginner_ (4. Juli 2017)

Skoalman schrieb:


> dass man die harten Gegenstände (Pumpe, Multitool, etc.) nicht direkt an der Wirbelsäule positioniert



Wäre meine nächster thread in anderem forum gewesen aber falls ok Frage ich hier:

Was für tools sollte man noch kaufen? 



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, mit Trinkblase dabei hat man einen ausreichend guten Schutz am Rücken.



Aha da ich einen mit trinkblase wollte macht das Sinn. Die Blase fungiert als leichter Schutz. Somit Rückenschutz nicht wirklich nötig.


----------



## moggale (4. Juli 2017)

Das mit der Trinkblase ist ein Irrglaube. Haben sie in der Bike mal getestet, Schlagschutz mit voller Trinkblase in etwa genau so bei 0 wie ohne Blase...


----------



## moggale (4. Juli 2017)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Ein Protektor-Rucksack ist sicherlich "nice-to-have" und bei einen ohnehin anstehenden Neukauf eine gute Option, ein bereits vorhandener, normaler Bikerucksack erreicht aber eine annähernd ähnliche Schutzwirkung. Man sollte einfach beim Packen darauf achten, dass man die harten Gegenstände (Pumpe, Multitool, etc.) nicht direkt an der Wirbelsäule positioniert.


Hast du da Messungen im Labor mit Restkraftmessung gemacht oder woher kommen solche fundierte Aussagen?


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

beginner_ schrieb:


> Wäre meine nächster thread in anderem forum gewesen aber falls ok Frage ich hier:
> 
> Was für tools sollte man noch kaufen?
> 
> ...


Grade wenn der Rucksack mot Werkzeug, Pumpe etc. beladen ist, ist ein Rückenprotektor sinnvoller. Das Zeug kann dich zusätzlich verletzen.

Ich hab dir einen günstigen und guten Protektorenrucksack gezeigt. Der Schützt wesentlich mehr als ein Liter Wasser oder ne Jacke o.ä. im Rucksack.
Dein Körper wird von der Wirbelsäule aus gesteuert. Solltest du bestmöglich schützen. Wenn's dann noch so einfach geht. Musst du wissen.


Das Tool reicht für so ziemlich jede Reperatur unterwegs. Schneidet in allen Tests am besten ab und kannst mit dem Rucksack versandkostenfrei bestellen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/topeak-mini-20-pro-faltwerkzeug/rp-prod47017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> Hast du da Messungen im Labor mit Restkraftmessung gemacht oder woher kommen solche fundierte Aussagen?


Alle Theorie ist grau! Natürlich ist ein Rucksack mit Protektorplatte deutlich sicherer wenn man mit voller Wucht direkt auf einen grossen, herausstehenden und spitzen Stein fällt. Aber beim normalen Umfaller eines Anfängers reicht in 99,99% der Sturzsituationen ein normaler, mit Trinkblase und Ersatzkleidern befüllter Rucksack aus um weder Schmerzen, Verletzungen oder Schürfungen am Rücken zu erleiden.
Mountainbiken ist generell ein Risikosport mit zig berechen- und vorallem unberechenbaren Unfallfaktoren. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde bei uns in der Schweiz ein Biker von einem grossen, herabfallenden Ast tödlich verletzt. Man muss sich halt einfach bewusst sein, dass es, egal wie viel Schutzkleidung man anzieht, immer ein Restrisiko geben wird. Wie viel Schutzkleidung sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man ewig diskutieren. Grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass sich mit einer soliden Fahrtechnik und vorallem einer den eigenen Möglichkeiten angepassten Fahrweise mehr Verletzungen verhindern lassen als mit möglichst vielen Protektoren.


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

Der Rucksack ist eh auf dem Rücken. Wenn der einen Protektor hat macht das viel Sinn.


----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Der Rucksack ist eh auf dem Rücken. Wenn der einen Protektor hat macht das viel Sinn.


Darum fahre ich auch seit rund 8 Jahren mit Protektorrucksäcken. Aber wenn man schon einen guten und vor allem gut sitzenden normalen Bikerucksack besitzt, dann muss man diesen nicht unbedingt wegwerfen und sich einen unter Umständen schlechter sitzenden und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schwitzigeren Protektorrucksack kaufen. Beim Neukauf rate ich natürlich jedem trailambitionierten Biker zu einem Rucksack mit Protektor.


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Juli 2017)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Darum fahre ich auch seit rund 8 Jahren mit Protektorrucksäcken. Aber wenn man schon einen guten und vor allem gut sitzenden normalen Bikerucksack besitzt, dann muss man diesen nicht unbedingt wegwerfen und sich einen unter Umständen schlechter sitzenden und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schwitzigeren Protektorrucksack kaufen. Beim Neukauf rate ich natürlich jedem trailambitionierten Biker zu einem Rucksack mit Protektor.





Ich werde das mit dem Sastec o.ä. im Rucksack ohne Protektor auch testen.
Hab einen älteren Deuter Bike 1, der hat am Rücken ein Fach in dem original so was wie eine Isomatte zum draufsetzen drin ist. Hat Protektorengröße.


----------



## Dodger79 (4. Juli 2017)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Darum fahre ich auch seit rund 8 Jahren mit Protektorrucksäcken. Aber wenn man schon einen guten und vor allem gut sitzenden normalen Bikerucksack besitzt, dann muss man diesen nicht unbedingt wegwerfen und sich einen unter Umständen schlechter sitzenden und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schwitzigeren Protektorrucksack kaufen. Beim Neukauf rate ich natürlich jedem trailambitionierten Biker zu einem Rucksack mit Protektor.


Der TE ist Anfänger, hat scheinbar noch kein Equipment, will auf jeden Fall mit Rucksack fahren und fragt nach Protektoren. Jemand postet einen link zu einem Protektorenrucksack für 42€. Damit sollte das Thema eigentlich abgehakt sein. Stattdessen scheint hier tatsächlich über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Rückenprotektors diskutiert zu werden und es gibt sogar "Tipps", seine Wirbelsäule lieber mit Wasserbeutel und zusammengerollter Jacke als mit Protektor zu schützen. Was ja ebenfalls impliziert, mit Rucksack fahren zu müssen. Warum dann nicht gleich den günstigen Alpinestars mit Protektor nutzen? Was soll die Diskussion?


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn man mit Rucksack fahren will, dann kann man einen Protektorrucksack nehmen. Je nach Tour/Trail ist es mir das Zusatzgewicht aber nicht wert. Da gibts dann nur (einen leichten CC Rucksack,) Handschuhe und Helm.
Ab und an kommen Knieschoner an den Protektorrucksack.

Mehr gibts nur wenn ich mit Fullface im Park unterwegs bin und nicht viel trampeln muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (4. Juli 2017)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Der TE ist Anfänger, hat scheinbar noch kein Equipment, will auf jeden Fall mit Rucksack fahren und fragt nach Protektoren. Jemand postet einen link zu einem Protektorenrucksack für 42€. Damit sollte das Thema eigentlich abgehakt sein. Stattdessen scheint hier tatsächlich über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Rückenprotektors diskutiert zu werden und es gibt sogar "Tipps", seine Wirbelsäule lieber mit Wasserbeutel und zusammengerollter Jacke als mit Protektor zu schützen. Was ja ebenfalls impliziert, mit Rucksack fahren zu müssen. Warum dann nicht gleich den günstigen Alpinestars mit Protektor nutzen? Was soll die Diskussion?


Ich werde sicherlich nicht den geposteten Alpinestars Rucksack empfehlen, da ich diesen weder getestet noch jemals von nahem gesehen habe.
Ich weis aus eigener mehrjähriger Erfahrung, dass die Protektorrucksäcke von Evoc durchdacht konstruiert sind und attestiere diesen durchaus auch einen gewissen Schutz-Mehrwert gegenüber einem vergleichbaren Rucksack ohne Schutzplatte. Ich weis aber auch, dass die Evoc Rucksäcke ziemlich teuer, relativ schwer und auch ziemlich wärmeisolierend (aka schwitzig) am Rücken sind. Seine Vorteile durch den Protektor kann ein Evoc erst ausspielen wenn dadurch allenfalls eine schwere Rückenverletzung verhindert werden kann, die Nachteile durch den schweissgebadeten Rücken spüre ich dagegen auf jeder Tour im Sommerhalbjahr. Daher würde ich auch nie so weit gehen und behaupten, dass ein Protektorrucksack auf jeden Fall und für jeden Biker die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juli 2017)

Gut sitzender Helm, ordentliche Handschuhe, Knie-und Ellbogenschützer wenn es ruppiger wird 》mit das wichtigste, Fahrtechniktraining.
Sonderangebot gut und schön, auch ein Rucksack muss gut sitzen, gerade wenn es technischer wird.
Ob gerade am Anfang der Biker Karriere ein Protekor Rucksack sein muss? Ich denke nicht, muss der TE aber selbst entscheiden.

@BEGiNNER, fang mit Helm und Handschuhen an.
Bei den Anbietern der Fahrtechniktrainings kannst Du normalerweise Knie und Ellenbogen Schoner leihen/mieten. Dabei bekommst Du auch mit, was beim Kauf drauf zu achten ist.
Hinsichtlich Rucksäcke probier verschiedene Modelle an, am besten mit Helm auf. Du wirst dabei schon Unterschiede im Tragekomfort feststellen und ob dein Helm evtl. Hakt.


----------



## moggale (4. Juli 2017)

Ob ein Anfänger einen Helm braucht? Da kippt man doch nur zur Seite! Mach lieber ein Fahrtechniktraining, das bringt mehr als ein Helm! 
Das ist in etwa der gleiche Tipp, wie der, auf den Protektorenrucksack zu verzichten....
Wieso sollte ein Anfänger keinen brauchen? Ich hab früher in nem Motorradgeschäft gearbeitet, da kam des öfteren "Ich bin Anfänger, mit reicht ein billiger Helm "
Hab dann immer gesagt "Das stimmt, als Anfänger passiert einem ja weniger wenn man stürzt!"


----------



## on any sunday (4. Juli 2017)

Wie haben wir bloss vor 30 Jahren auf dem MTB überlebt? Ohne diesen ganzen Protektorenwahn. Wer sich regelmäßig auf die Fresse legt, sollte sich lieber einen Sport suchen, den er beherrscht.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2017)

moggale schrieb:


> "Das stimmt, als Anfänger passiert einem ja weniger wenn man stürzt!"


Ich bin am Anfang beim Downhillfahren öfter hingefallen. Meistens ist nichts passiert.
Mit der Zeit wurde das Tempo höher, die Stütze seltener, aber wenn, dann ging fast immer was kaputt.


on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie haben wir bloss vor 30 Jahren auf dem MTB überlebt? Ohne diesen ganzen Protektorenwahn. Wer sich regelmäßig auf die Fresse legt, sollte sich lieber einen Sport suchen, den er beherrscht.


Du bist innerlich schon tot!


----------



## Dodger79 (4. Juli 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie haben wir bloss vor 30 Jahren auf dem MTB überlebt? Ohne diesen ganzen Protektorenwahn. Wer sich regelmäßig auf die Fresse legt, sollte sich lieber einen Sport suchen, den er beherrscht.


Es geht doch nicht darum, das man sich zwingend bis zum geht nicht mehr aufpanzern muss, sondern darum, dass, wenn man eh mit Rucksack unterwegs ist, dieser auch gleich einen Protektor haben kann. Zumal, wenn ein entsprechender Rucksack gerade so günstig zu haben ist. Es schadet einfach nicht. 

Ohne Rucksack fahren: da muss man auf der Feierabendrunde nun nicht wirklich einen Rückenprotektor tragen.
Mit Rucksack fahren: dann am besten eh gleich einen mit Protektor und Trinkblase nehmen, beides super praktisch und es wäre irgendwie blöd, darauf zu verzichten, obwohl das Ding eh am Rücken hängt.

Eigentlich doch ganz einfach...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (9. Juli 2017)

Kopf,Rücken,Knie,Hände,Augen schütze ich immer, warum sollte ich auch nicht? 

Zum Rucksack, in der Bike Bravo wurde dass mit der Wasser Blase getestet bringt nichts, und selbst wenn ist sie bei der letzten Abfahrt leer. 

Kann jeder fahren wie er will, aber eins ist sicher ein kaputtes Knie oder eine kaputte WS ist ziemlich ungeil.


----------



## hardtails (9. Juli 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie haben wir bloss vor 30 Jahren auf dem MTB überlebt? Ohne diesen ganzen Protektorenwahn. Wer sich regelmäßig auf die Fresse legt, sollte sich lieber einen Sport suchen, den er beherrscht.




früher musste man aber auch noch nicht zwanghaft über seinen Verhältnissen fahren weil strava und diverse andere penisverlängerungen mitliefen  
und vorallem muss man das hinterher auch noch präsentieren....


----------



## xyzHero (10. Juli 2017)

Früher war alles besser Punkt


----------



## Bowl (10. Juli 2017)

Ich dir am Anfang und zwar in dieser Reihenfolgen... einen Helm, Handschuhe und für wenn es bergab geht Knieschoner empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (10. Juli 2017)

Ich finde gerade am Anfang Schienbeinschützer sehr sinnvoll. Meine Schienbeine haben ein paar sehr hübsche Narben von den Pedalen. Dann hab ich mir günstige 661 Knee Comp gekauft und danach da auch noch ein paar sehr hübsche Rillen und Löcher reingehauen. Die haben schon ein paar mal ordentliche Blutlachen verhindert.  Inzwischen bräuchte ich sie vielleicht nicht mehr so dringend, aber ich bleib dabei.


----------

